
Ask HN: Does it make sense to use GitHub for private projects? - xstartup
Most private companies are using Bitbucket and JIRA with bitbucket pipeline for CI.<p>Is there any leaner setup for small tech startups?
======
kjksf
> Most private companies are using Bitbucket and JIRA with bitbucket pipeline
> for CI.

No, they don't. Feel free to provide data to the contrary but anecdotally
every startup I've ever worked at used GitHub.

------
gokaygurcan
I think, if you are using Atlassian stack (Jira, Confluence, Bamboo, etc.) it
makes more sense to use BitBucket or Stash because they are all working
together very well.

